# Betriebssystem installieren und später deinstallieren



## yax (2. März 2011)

Hallo ,

also ich habe jetzt einen Laptop (Acer Espire 5742G) mit Windows 7. Da ich programmiere wollte ich mal auf eine zweite Partition Ubuntu installieren.

Doch wenn ich das BS installiert habe, wie kann ich es später wieder deinstallieren, sodass man keine Spur mehr davon sieht?

Und wie kann ich eine zweite Partition erstellen, wenn ich Windows 7 schon installiert habe?

Gruß yax 

PS: Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## franz007 (3. März 2011)

> Doch wenn ich das BS installiert habe, wie kann ich es später wieder deinstallieren, sodass man keine Spur mehr davon sieht?



http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_entfernen



> Und wie kann ich eine zweite Partition erstellen, wenn ich Windows 7 schon installiert habe?



Du musst die Partition die du jetzt hast entsprechend verkleinern. Entweder unter Windows oder während der Ubuntu Installation. Du solltest sie davor Defragmentieren und eine *komplette Datensicherung* anlegen.

Weitere Informationen zb hier
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot


----------



## Bratkartoffel (3. März 2011)

yax hat gesagt.:


> Doch wenn ich das BS installiert habe, wie kann ich es später wieder deinstallieren, sodass man keine Spur mehr davon sieht?



Darf ich nach dem Grund für diese etwas seltsame Frage fragen?



yax hat gesagt.:


> Und wie kann ich eine zweite Partition erstellen, wenn ich Windows 7 schon installiert habe?



Bei der Ubuntu-Installation kannst du bestehende Partition verkleinern um somit Platz für das System zu bekommen. 20 GB sollten eigentlich ausreichend sein.

Gruß
BK


----------



## {Eve} (20. März 2011)

Hi,

also ich weiß nicht was du dann später damit genau machen möchtest, aber du könntest das Linux z.B. auch auf eine Virtuelle Maschine installieren.

Gruss


----------



## Zinken (25. März 2011)

Vielleicht ist das für Dich interessant: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer


----------



## master bratack (26. März 2011)

Wubi ist nix für leute die Linux richtig nutzten wollen


----------



## yax (26. März 2011)

Heey 

also ich hab mir das mal angeschaut, ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut.

@master bratack: was ist daran denn nicht so gut?


----------



## master bratack (26. März 2011)

DU bist einfach eingeschränkt.
Außerdem -> wenn Windows nen Schuß kriegt, stirbt Ubuntu auch


----------



## yax (27. März 2011)

Aber warum sollte man denn eingeschränkt sein. Ubuntu wird doch ganz normal auf einer eigenen Partition installiert, und dann kann man doch das komplette Betriebssystem nutzen, oder nicht?


----------



## master bratack (27. März 2011)

es wird IN die Windows partition installiert soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Zinken (28. März 2011)

Das ist richtig. Aber es erspart halt das Umpartitionieren und lässt sich auch wieder leicht entfernen. Zum Ausprobieren also gut geeignet und bei der Benutzung hat man (fast) keine Einschränkungen. Als Dauerlösung würde ich es auch nicht vorschlagen, aber bei der Ausgangsfrage ging es ja darum, möglichst wenig in das bestehende System eingreifen zu müssen - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## master bratack (28. März 2011)

Hm. Naja, das es im Windowssystem läuft ist doch ein großer nachteil. Windows kaputt -> Ubuntu kaputt. Hab nen kumpel dem ist das passiert


----------



## yax (29. März 2011)

Aber wenn doch Windows (und dann auch Ubuntu) kaputt ist, kann man Windows doch wiederherstellen und Ubuntu dann neu installieren, oder?

Achja, noch eine Frage:

Falls ich Ubuntu dann irgendwann wieder löschen möchte, und den normalen Bootloader benutzen, reicht das dann wenn ich die boot.ini-Datei speicher?


----------



## master bratack (29. März 2011)

Ja, aber dann sind erstma die daten weg. Neu aufsetzt kannste immer. Außer du killst das BIOS oder sonstige Hardware


----------



## sheel (29. März 2011)

Hi

Solange die Festplatte nicht kaputt ist, kommt man an die Daten schon noch dran. Sollte man ber möglichst vor einem Neu-Aufsetzen herunterholen (auf zB eine externe Festplatte, und danach wieder raufspielen).

Gruß


----------

